#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-29
<XMasterrrr> hello
#ubuntu-eg 2010-12-02
<AnAnt> السلام عليكم
<AnAnt> anyone here ?
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-28
<aelmasry> Salam 3likom
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-29
<ashams> Happy Elections, everybody :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: the very first person ever to use this as a greeting!
<ashams> thelinuxer, LOL :-)
<seif> hi ashams
<ashams> seif, hi
<seif> how is egypt
<ashams> seif, Great, as usual :)
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-30
<helghareeb> Welcome thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> helghareeb: basha :)
<thelinuxer> a7'barak eih ?
<helghareeb> alhamd l ALLAH
<helghareeb> 3amel enta a? enta5abt embare7 ?
<thelinuxer> helghareeb: el 7amdulelah enta7'abt awel embare7
<Olauz> hello
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-02
<amr_> hello ubuntu geeks
#ubuntu-eg 2011-12-04
<ashams> thelinuxer, Can we use Mumble, so seif can attend?
<seif> uhm skype or g+ would work too
<seif> :)
<seif> ashams, btw we need some1 to do bug triaging for zeitgeist team
<seif> wanna join
<ashams> seif, yeppers
<seif> as in you dont have to write cod
<seif> ebut u need to go through the bugs
<ashams> but I need to understand how it works first
<seif> let me explain
<ashams> go go go :)
<seif> https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist
<seif> right now not muhc bugs
<seif> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zeitgeist
<seif> basically u need to read the bugs and see if there are duplicates and mark them
<ashams> ok
<seif> then prioritze the bugs (explaining why this bug needs to be fixed quickly or not)
<seif> then you tell "m4n1sh" (he will be your contact point)
<seif> basically you will help m4n1sh with management work
<seif> when m4n1sh tells us to fix something we do it
<ashams> that's it?
<ashams> it's easy, coool
<seif> trust me its not easy
<seif> its a lot of work
<ashams> ok
<seif> however with enough work I can make a case for oyu to be invited to the zeitgeist-hackfest
<seif> (January or February we might do it in barcelona)
<seif> :)
<ashams> :)
<ashams> so, can I have some days to study it?
<ashams> and will work to try it
<ashams> then will ping you
<ashams> ok?
<seif> please do
<seif> i want more egyptians on this
<seif> there is a lot of zeitgeist work happening
<seif> especially on GNOME and KDE
<ashams> gr8, Thanks man :)
<ashams> thelinuxer, ping
<ashams> ouch! :P
<thelinuxer> ashams: basha
<thelinuxer> sorry i was away
<ashams> thelinuxer, np, I was too
<thelinuxer> welcome :)
<ashams> can we use Mumble instead of skype
<thelinuxer> ashams: I like the work u did with the wiki :)
<thelinuxer> please lets use mumble :)
<thelinuxer> lets try it out now
<ashams> k
<ashams> I was thinking of creating our server, so we can use it in private
<thelinuxer> we can also do that
<ashams> I can't connect to any of the public servers
<DelphiWorld> Salam :)
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: hey
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: Hi
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: new here so happy to meet you :)
 * DelphiWorld never saw egyDev befaure:D
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: Tayeb Meftah from algeria:)
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: Yep , new , from 2 years only ;)
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: i mean never saw you here, i just know #ubuntu-eg like 2 month:)
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: let me know just something: how is egypt doing.
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: I just exist here cuz some of my friends are part of ubuntu-eg , But I'm fedora fan ;)
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: you're from egypt ?
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: Yes
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: awesome, i have bean there from 3 to 15 octobers :)
<egyDev> And Everything seems to be going in the right direction
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: wanna live in egypt to be honest. pretty awesome and respectfull people. stable and great country.
<egyDev> in a hard way unfortunately but It's in the right direction
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: Merci ;)
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: seriously :(
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: i am a blind person
<DelphiWorld> i get  help in egypt in a maner that i never imagined in my life
 * DelphiWorld welcome he :
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: you're in cairo or alex?
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: Neither this nor that
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: :P
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: i went to cairo for 15days and visited alex for 3ours only :
<DelphiWorld> :(
<egyDev> Alex is woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonderfull
<egyDev> You need more than 3 years to enjoy it
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: all all all egypt without mubarak would by pretty wonderfull.
<egyDev> DelphiWorld: He's not our only problem
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: :P
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: i know... don't wory
<egyDev> Without real change , another mubarak will come
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: but i know that egyptians is the wonderfull people. i'm sure a unbelivable change is comming
<egyDev> That's what we really hope
<DelphiWorld> egyDev: i don't hop cause i'm very very sure
<egyDev> :D
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-26
<HazRPG> أهلان!
<HazRPG> لاي كلوكو مش تستخدم irc
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-28
<egyDev> :D
<egyDev> وكأن علي رؤسهم الطير
<hazrpg-pol> اهلن!
#ubuntu-eg 2015-11-25
<EgyParadox> !
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-29
<manjaro_> hello
<manjaro_> 7ad henna ?
#ubuntu-eg 2016-12-02
<Sameh_> hey
<Sameh_> 7ad hena?
<Sameh_> رجاله
